# Télécharger une vidéo du Pluzz



## Juss8528 (25 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour 

Alors voilà, je vous mets au parfum tout de suite, je suis tout sauf une pro de l'informatique et c'est bien pour ça que j'ai besoin de votre aide   

J'ai donc un MacBook, et je cherche à télécharger des émissions postées sur le site de France Télévision (Le Pluzz) et voilà, j'ai beau lire des forums etc... Je n'y arrive pas !
Si vous pouviez me donner une ou plusieurs combines pour que je puisse ENFIN les télécharger sur mon disque dur... Je suis capables de faire des manips, mais il faut juste bien me guider...   

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !
Bonne journée à tous et à très vite en espérant que mon héros soit parmis vous


----------



## iBakarorea (25 Novembre 2011)

Moi aussi je cherche :/


----------



## r e m y (25 Novembre 2011)

Pas possible car ces videos sont protégées pour ne pas pouvoir être récupérées.


----------



## masterjohn (7 Janvier 2012)

enfin c'est clair, néanmoins on peut y arriver
haut les coeurs les geeeeeeeeeek !
merci rémy


----------

